# Oatmeal - Milk or Water?



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

What does everyone mix with their oatmeal? I have been using milk since the beginning of time and see that on the box it says to add water No mention of milk.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I use water.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol i used to use milk- but now i only use water.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I use water.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Aqua


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Water.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

this thread has gotten me really in the mood for oatmeal- but i'm out at the moment...


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Water, the best are maple nut packs from Quaker


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Beer.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I use vodka. Did it once with water cause we had no vodka and it tasted awful.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

broseph said:


> I use vodka. Did it once with water cause we had no vodka and it tasted awful.


WoW Gross!!

I use milk with some... or rather, A LOT of brown sugar.

Then I eat like two spoon full's and "well, I'm full!!"


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Use milk - don't murder your calorie intake with water.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I use soy milk, don't cook the oatmeal.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Whole milk, nutmeg, cinnamon, brown sugar or molasses, some rum and a pinch of salt.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Milk.


also, use milk when you make tomato soup. It makes it ten times better.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

water


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I use both.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

i use either, whatever i feel like at the time.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Cleary said:


> Milk.
> 
> also, use milk when you make tomato soup. It makes it ten times better.


Me too... my son love both and so do I.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Water. Only, I call it porridge. Oatmeal is something else in my mind.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Milk.

Water + oatmeal?  WHYYY?!!!



pita said:


> Only, I call it porridge. Oatmeal is something else in my mind.


I call it porridge too.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I have oatmeal every morning and I add water.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Just thinking about adding water to my porridge makes me shiver with disgust.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Milk, always. I used to use water, then tried milk and haven't looked back!


----------



## ChainedWolf (Mar 6, 2010)

some honey in hot water then the oats and then some cinnamon


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No liquid. It's like eating saw dust. Yum!


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

heyJude said:


> Milk, always. I used to use water, then tried milk and haven't looked back!


:yes Yes, milk tastes awesome with oatmeal.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Water. I also like to add brown sugar and a few drops of maple flavoring.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

shove a bit of guinness in there. Lets make breakfast a happy time!


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

I cook the oatmeal with water, then I add milk to eat it.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

We've always used water and like you I looked at the box and was surprised to see milk. I always hated milk and turned out to be lactose intollerant. I didn't have milk alternatives around until I moved in to my own house a couple years ago so I've always used water. After reading the box I debated trying hazelnut milk (I bought it to dip shortbread cookies since soymilk is gross for that) but haven't done it.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

pointy said:


> Milk.
> 
> Water + oatmeal?  WHYYY?!!!
> 
> I call it porridge too.


Milk is pretty fatty, and it makes the oatmeal overly sloshy. I hate that.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i eat oatmeal every morning with water and 2 table spoon of sugar.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Skim milk, infact sometimes I even mix some whey protein powder in with the oats and milk before I heat it up, I call it "prot-oats" lol, good way to make a quick protein/carb rich breakfast on the go.


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

oatmeal cooked with water just tastes plain, milk all the way.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I cook it in water and eat it in milk.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


> I cook it in water and eat it in milk.


Thats the way i make mine too.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

No liquid for me. I only eat oatmeal in breakfast bar or cookie form.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I make it with water and then add soymilk to cool it down.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

mmm...yummy...def with milk.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Water in oatmeal? WTF?


----------

